# Paul optimistic about healthy offseason



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Unlike a year ago, when Chris Paul was beginning his rehabilitation from knee surgery, the four-time All-Star point guard enjoys a clean bill of health as the 2011 offseason commences. That’s one reason why the 6-foot point guard’s outlook has brightened considerably, after dealing with three separate injuries in 2009-10 that caused him to miss a total of 37 games.
> 
> At Friday’s Hornets season-ending exit interviews, the 25-year-old joked – at least I think he was joking – that if any potential challengers approach him this summer, he’ll be ready to drop everything and play a game of one-on-one. “I think the most fulfilling thing going into this summer is that, tomorrow, if I wake up and want to go hoop, I can,” Paul said. “Last (year) I couldn’t do that, because I was hurt. I’m just happy, because if I’m walking down the street and somebody says they can beat me, I can go hoop.”
> 
> That wasn’t the case in the early portion of summer 2010 when the Wake Forest product was healing from knee surgery. His physical activity was limited for a large chunk of the summer, before he reported to New Orleans in the fall for training camp. Though Paul has been extremely reluctant to use injury as an excuse for poor individual games or Hornets losses, he acknowledged that he’s trying to regain some of the explosiveness he had earlier in his career.


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/paul-optimistic-about-healthy-offseason.html


----------

